# Which Do You Identify Most With



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

Which do you identify most with? By most identify maybe I mean which group can you relate with most? Or maybe I mean which group do you see as part of yourself the most? It is up to your interpretation.




INxx
ENxx
ISxx
ESxx
IxFx
ExFx
IxTx
ExTx
IxxJ
ExxJ
IxxP
ExxP
xNFx
xSFx
xNTx
xSTx
xNxP
xSxP
xNxJ
xSxJ
xxFP
xxFJ
xxTP
xxTJ



THe


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm INFP and I identify most with xNxP. How about you?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Hmm, maybe ENxx, it's the one I have been extensively thinking about. Though surely xNxJ and ExFx are relatively easy to identify with...


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

NP


----------



## kirsten.j (Jul 12, 2016)

I would say I identify with xNxJs, Ni users in other words. I definitely get along best with Intuitives in general, and also better with J's than Ps, so any NJ is usually someone i can talk to and relate to. Usually. Sometimes I don't mesh with ENFJs.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

ENxx. I don't have a strong Judging or Feeling preference.

My Ni is overwhelming, to the point where I often feel like I'm on some detached "autopilot" where it smothers all the other functions. 

This is one of the reasons why, despite my extroverted nature, I habitually doubt that ENFJ is my correct MBTI type. Depending on my mood, I can appear more like an INFJ, or even an ENTP. I am just not that strong of a Fe user - at least not in the sense you would expect. I am more of a dramatic, mysterious man-behind-a-mask than a touchy-feely empath looking to conjure world peace.

Heck, I don't even get hard for those girls. You need a little darkness about you to appreciate the light.


----------



## AvaISTJ (Nov 24, 2016)

IxTx types definitely. We often share the same nerdy hobbies. And in tech I'm more likely to work with them and so relate to them.


----------



## CrazyOldMick (Nov 29, 2016)

Either xNxP or xxTP. In terms of how my mind works, I definitely relate to INTPs the most out of any other types, despite our obvious differences in terms of energy sources. As for other types, when it comes to quizzes I tend to score close to ESTP, but on the other hand I can see similarities between myself and ENFPs, which I suupose makes sense considering my bother who I:m very close to is an ENFP.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

xxFP 100%. They're usually passionate, emotional, and understand how to kick back and have fun. Judging types can be a little hard to be around sometimes when every outing is carefully mapped out. If the question "What do we do next? And after that? And after _that_?" is constantly being asked, it can be hard to have a good time. Ironically, I have a lot of Judging friends, and most of them aren't like this (a lot of the time, but when it happens it's really agitating. I love them with all my heart though).


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I identify with the XXX group.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Mostly IxFx. I'm a dom Fi user so I feel like that's where I fit the most. xxFP is a close second.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Mostly IxFx. I'm a dom Fi user so I feel like that's where I fit the most. xxFP is a close second.

edit: i'm not sure why this posted twice cool cool


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm pretty flexible. I probably have the hardest time with SJ, or FJ. People who probably see me as being too flexible.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Probably xxFP or IxFx.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Definitely NT.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I have the most fun with NTs. We can have great discussions. SJs keep me in line, but they can bore me after a while. NFs are awesome in their own right.


----------



## Stormyx (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm an XNFP, and I'd say that I identify with the NF group the most. I'm hugely idealistic and often lose my head in the clouds, and also has this really strong desire to seek for my identity...? *shrugs*


----------



## violetmenace (Dec 4, 2016)

As an INFJ, INXX types are the most relatable.


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

ExTx.

I'm an ENTP.


----------



## Clueing For Looks (Dec 3, 2016)

Probably INxx. I'm a INTJ.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

SPs, NTJs


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Though I realize they're opposites, probably IXXJs (more specifically INTJs) and EXXPs. Very little seems to depend on type, though. These are just the types I usually feel the most comfortable with.

INTJs when I want to speak more seriously about things and feel legitimately acknowledged. EXXPs when I'm just trying to cut loose..I suffer from anxiety but these types are commonly so outgoing that they don't require me to lead the conversation, thus I can comfortably sit back and have fun with whatever we're doing. I usually swing one way or the other, I guess.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

xNxJ


----------



## Phoenix111 (Jul 8, 2016)

xNTx


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

ISTP

I identify most with: xSxP


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

INxx


----------



## INTJake (Oct 1, 2015)

xNTx


----------



## daisy_k (Dec 11, 2016)

definitely INxx


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

ENFJ here, and I identify most with xNFx and ExFx


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Deltas (NFP and STJ)


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

FJ


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

NT


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

NF


----------

